# Symptoms



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay so I’m sitting here out for a lunch and I am gagging with anxiety at the thought that the only way to understand myself is to see that I am the person who is after my mother (seeing this in my head) and then also realising that I am that person that I’m envisioning in my head . It makes me shudder and so confusing . Can anyone else understand that level of thinking ? It’s very heady I know . But does it sound very dpish


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes it does sound very typical of dp, the strange and scary existentsial thoughts are probably one of the most common symptoms even though the thoughts themselves can be vastly different from person to person. I actually remember you from years ago we might have talked in the chatroom a few times when that was still a thing on the site.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

marduk said:


> Yes it does sound very typical of dp, the strange and scary existentsial thoughts are probably one of the most common symptoms even though the thoughts themselves can be vastly different from person to person. I actually remember you from years ago we might have talked in the chatroom a few times when that was still a thing on the site.


Probably yes ! Nice to talk to you again ! Glad ti hear they sound typical dp ! .i had lots of time without it and years but since I had my daughter three years ago it’s been on and off chronic I’ve been through a lot!i wrote it all in a post called “I’m baack “ I got so panicked today that I just feel so scared looking at my mam knowing she had me and it’s like the only way I can understand myself is to know I’m the person from her but it scares me ? How can I overcome that . Calm down ?


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

katiej said:


> Probably yes ! Nice to talk to you again ! Glad ti hear they sound typical dp ! .i had lots of time without it and years but since I had my daughter three years ago it’s been on and off chronic I’ve been through a lot!i wrote it all in a post called “I’m baack “ I got so panicked today that I just feel so scared looking at my mam knowing she had me and it’s like the only way I can understand myself is to know I’m the person from her but it scares me ? How can I overcome that . Calm down ?


Sorry to hear about your recent struggles but i am sure you will overcome this again. My therapist used to explain the thoughts to me in the manner that when you are in a high anxiety state and there is no active threat your mind is actually trying to find something to be threatened about and thats why some things that normally would be just ordinary everyday thoughts all of a sudden can feel absolutely terrifying, and of course the dp feelings makes it even more scary. And to answer your final question, yes when your nervous system calms down these thoughts will not feel as terrible as before. And as to how to achieve this there are multiple opinions about it. I always found this site helpful in calming down my anxiety Anxietynomore - Dedicated to helping sufferers of Anxiety


----------

